# 400 amp service up-grade



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Are the conductors in the lateral going to be sized to NEC or NESC rules?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are we discussing this again?


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeeze buddy, just looking for friendly advice, new to the business and have never done a 400amp upgrade, throw me a bone.....lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

irishsparkie said:


> Jeeze buddy, just looking for friendly advice, new to the business and have never done a 400amp upgrade, throw me a bone.....lol.


It's just going to get confusing asking the same question twice and getting two threads started.


----------



## irishsparkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm also new to the website, today, so throw me a bone on that too.


----------

